# po aktualizacji xorg mysz 'nie wraca'

## kacper

Witam,

mam problem (dla mnie duży problem :)), posiadam zrobione dwa ekrany w ustawieniach nvidii (separate X screens). Jeden to monitor, drugi telewizor. Po aktualizacji xorg'a gdy przesunę mysz na telewizor nie mogę jej z powrotem przesunąć na monitor, pomaga tylko restart Xów. Jest to bardzo uciążliwe, jest na to jakiś sposób? 

Oto mój xorg.conf :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" 1440 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"        # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "xtt"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc102"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"    # Auto detect

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Samsung"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "PANASONIC-TV"

    HorizSync       15.0 - 45.0

    VertRefresh     48.0 - 61.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Standard VGA"

    Driver         "vga"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    BoardName      "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Identifier     "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1440x900 +0+0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Oczywiście po aktualizacji xorg przekompilowałem sterownik od myszy.

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r1  USE="dri hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia -amd -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 0 kB 

```

----------

## taopai

Hej, u mnie po aktualizacji iksy nie odpowiadały na ruch myszą, a:

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

ewidentnie pokazywało, ze mysz wysyła dane...

W moim przypadku pomogło wywalenie z INPUT_DEVICES "mouse", potem:

```
emerge -uN xorg-x11

emerge --depclean
```

następnie dodanie znowu "mouse" do INPUT_DEVICES po czym:

```
emerge -uN xorg-x11

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

Może coś ci to pomoże...

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## unK

taopai, na to wystarczy

```
emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse -av1
```

----------

## taopai

 *unK wrote:*   

> taopai, na to wystarczy
> 
> ```
> emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse -av1
> ```
> ...

 

Może i masz rację, ale ja stosuję metodę "przezorny zawsze ubezpieczony".

Poza tym, jeśli czytasz ze zrozumieniem, zauważysz, że nie sugerowałem żadnej konkretnej metody, a jedynie napisałem co u mnie po updacie było nie tak i jak to rozwiązałem. MSPANC :]

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## unK

Tak, wiem, napisałem tylko, że można rozwiązać ten problem prościej i szybciej   :Wink: 

----------

## kacper

Ok, jest i bug, trzeba poczekać na poprawkę  :Smile: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=192657

----------

## Dagger

po instalacji xorg trzeba przekompilowac wszystkie drivery

Zalezy czego uzywasz

xf86-input-mouse

xf86-input-evdev 

xf86-input-touchpad

----------

## kacper

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> po instalacji xorg trzeba przekompilowac wszystkie drivery
> 
> 

 

To już zrobiłem na początku, bo po aktualizacji xorg w ogóle mi myszka nie działała.

----------

## Belliash

ta myszka w ogole jako laguje na 7.3

----------

